
Shooting a Tesla into orbit: A slap in the face to real science - DanielKehoe
https://www.salon.com/2018/02/12/why-sending-a-tesla-into-orbit-is-a-slap-in-the-face-to-science/
======
api
Oh get off it. Usually hunks of metal or concrete are used as test payloads.
No science in that.

~~~
IntronExon
Seriously, get off it indeed! I’m not a rabid Musk fan, but that article was
ignorant garbage. It’s not as though that one car was going to make a dent in
the state of the world, and every bit of relatively inexpensive publicity for
rocketry is a big goddammed win.

Mostly the article seemed to be an excuse to call Musk a “power-hungry Titan,”
in a world where the likes of the Koch brothers exist. Then they link to
another garbage article “explaining” why Bill Gates isn’t really trying to
help at all with his philanthropy. Why not just offer to shit onto a
typewriter for clicks? It wouldn’t be less gross, cheap, or desperate than
this article and others like it.

------
immexerxez
Not surprised coming from salon.

